# Costume contest!!!



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a horse show coming up and one of the classes is a costume contest! The problem is that I don't know what to do for the costume. :think: I want it to be creative that no one else will do and that will stand out! I would appreciate any suggestions!!! THANKS!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We won ours at fair this year . Came up with it and decided to do the class 2 days before....we were a bride and groom. I'll try to get some pics soon, but we went ALL out. I bought a wedding dress at goodwill for $80, we used my black saddle, white boots for me, a wreath of white flowers around Arthur's neck, a garder above his hock, little frilly ribbon around his coronets as cuffs, a french braid in his tail, a running braid in his mane, a decoraed white top hat for him, a veil over my helmet for me, white elbow-length gloves, fake pearls, roses braided into his tail, and a Just Married sign braided into his tail. We also had a piece of white see-through decorative fabric we put under the saddle that stretched over his butt, with white bells adorned onto it, a flower in hit top hat, a Jewish white shawl over the saddle skirt....it was awesome. Tomorrow I'll upload a pic, send me a PM to remind me! You have to go all out though, because we have someone do a bride and groom at the fair every year but they just don't take it far enough, so they never win. We won, though!


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks!! I'm so excited for the show!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

fancy dress is so much fun, and the good thing is if you make the costume 'quality' you can re use it over and over. I went as a stockwomen in my first fancy dress, my horse just had a barco bridle on, split reins, brown woolen saddle cloth, and just my saddle. I wore a flannelet shirt, tied up at the bottom in a knot, jeans, boots with roller spurs, an akubra taped on to my helmet, a driz-a-bone and a stock whip. Oh and I also was chewing gum.

Another fancy dress I went as wonderwomen. My mum and I made a red cape with an iron-on wonder women logo on the back, and just tied it around my neck with red ribbon, we got navy blue undies and used iron on stars and covered them with the stars (wore them over jodies :] ). We found this 'boobtube' like gold bra thingo and wore that over a red singlet top. Also got extreamly high white socks and wore those over the top of my jodies and got slightly smaller red socks and wore them over the white socks. It was pretty cool if i say so my self, I'll try and up load a pic when I get around to it.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Rather embarrassing, and I don't have a photo of me on my horse but, yeah. As you can see.. my family, horse and I are just a little bit crazy :lol:


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I really like that costume!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, the promised pics!!!


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

equiniphile, those pictures are priceless


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha thanks


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats a good costum!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's another person that entered. They placed fourth, I believe, as martians


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

:lol: Haha!! Man I love that one. Was the balloon thingy around their face, or above it?

And I also love your costume. It's amazingly real. It'd look so contrasted on a black horse. =o


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The balloon was above their head. They had a tough time collecting their ribbon :lol:

I wanted to use my dark bay mare, but she's a spookaholic and wouldn't stand for it haha


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha. That's the problem with spookies, you can't do weird stuff sometimes. -- I wonder how many horses were scared of the bobble alien thingy. XD


----------



## twirler21 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think you should dress your self up as a clown in my ipinyon


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok...random idea.

What if you did a horse and rider, except backwards. So you would be the horse and the horse would be the rider. You could rent a horse costume from a local costume store and you could put a helmet on the horse. You could also put a sign on the tail that says revenge is so sweet. (because the "horse" is making the "rider" do all the work)

Lame I know...but I thought I'd put it out there


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ haha my friend was going to do that!!!

for halloween I am going to be the grim reaper, and my horse a skeleton!!!! Im going to use white (safe) paint and paint a horse skeleton on her, lol. and I will just, you know, get a grim reaper costume! lol. I thought it was a good idea, and easy on the budget!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I like that idea! Skeletons are awesome, hopefully it goes as planed!


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have seen one before where the person had bought a black full body blanket for the horse, (or maybe a black sheet would work) anyways they painted the sheet to match the skeleton of their horse and dressed up as a grim reaper, it looked awsome!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Sammy and I are going as Freddy Krueger and Tina Grey (first victim). He's Kreuger of course (not sure how to spell the last name. I'm going to wear white flannel PJ's and paint them with fake blood and claw marks. Sammy will have a freddy hat threaded into his bridle too. Not sure where I'm going to put the claw hand. 
My mom and I made his costume. It's a blanket, the front to his hips are red and green stripes for the sweater and then he has black "Pants" draping over his butt and back legs. I have a picture of my mom fitting it to him. It's almost done. It'll have a velcro break away front.
So far he doesn't seem to care much about it. He was a bit ****ed I pulled him from his dinner to fit him though.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome!! No idea on the hand though, either.


----------



## poppins (Aug 26, 2010)

this is my daughter and her pony millie, they won their class with katy dressed as harry potter ( renamed harry trotter) and millie as a dragon...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

that's so cute!!!


----------



## pickletoes (Sep 4, 2010)

my horse was a wild thing and I was max
also my friend painted bones on her horse and she was the headless horseman
another friend made the horse a bumble bee and she was a flower
just one thing to keep in mind, if you are using paint use the crayola kids washable non-toxic paint... it comes off with soap and water, if you dont want to use paint a white soap bar will work, the soap comes off making it look like white paint//// pretty awesome


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooh, thanks on the Soap bar idea. 

What's a Wild Thing and Max?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, they are characters from a book....it was my absolute FAVORITE book as a child. It's called "where the wild things are." They also just recently made a movie based on the book. It's amazing!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My mums friend once did canter collage (for horses of distiction), she got a tartan rug and put a white shirt around his neck and the girl had a graduation outfit on. It was adorable!!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

OK now I'm dying to see more horses in costumes!

I found this collection if anyone else is too! Horses in Costumes - Visboo


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

this is fun


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

What about you get a sheet and stick hay/straw to it and dress yourself up in tin foil and you could be a needle in a hay stack..


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

mine arent spectacular but I won awards with each of them. 

The first year was a butterfly
the second was a hippie
and last year we were punk rockers
and someone did an elephant on their VERY patient pony.
this year me and phantom are gonna be him a zebra and me a safari person.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OMG the elephant is SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## The Pie (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG the elephant is hilarious!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know!! haha the pony had a look on her face like "ahh geez mom all of my friends are gonna see me like this"


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I just thought of another one from a show I was in back in the 90's that was adorable. The lady dressed like a toy doll and she dressed her horse up like a pull toy. Yarn in the mane and tail, fake wheels on his legs a little horse glitter and horse paint....especially to make it look like he had a painted on face. Really cute!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> this is fun
> 
> YouTube - Horse Costumes



Wow, there are some really cool ones in there. There are some very patient minis in that video! :lol:

I always love watching the arabian costume classes.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I love all the costumes!!! I love the punk rocker one!! lol!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

last year, me and my appaloosa dressed up, he was Robin Hood, an I was a wingless fairy person. Lol, didn't have much money to spend but it worked. Just used a table cloth from good will, made his hat, and stuck feathers in his mane, and my dress was from goodwill and i cut it to look like Tinkerbells.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I love the robin hood one!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Eggo and his short bus


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

I did a horse fly!!! Get it?? If you need pics let me know


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Last one I did my horse was a flower garden and I was a bumblebee....

We got second:










the one that bet me had to be the best costume ever though - dog tags and all!!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I made my Gypsie into a Witch (two years ago), a Dark Unicorn (last year - that costume sucked... I made it in the span of about fifteen minutes, very short notice...), and a Carousel Horse (last year - without the pole... she was supposed to be a Knight, but she looked more like a Carousel Horse... that costume wasn't mine, I borrowed it from a friend to give pony rides at a birthday party)

I made Dakota into a Knight (last year).




This year Gypsie is a Clown and Dakota is a Court Jester.

I'll post pictures when I get them uploaded. Probably will be about an hour or so.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Dakota as a Court Jester (2010)



















Dakota as a Knight (2009)



















Gypsie as a Clown (2010)



















Gypsie as a Witch (2008)



















Gypsie as a Carousel Horse (2009)



















Gypsie as a Dark Unicorn (2009)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i like the witch one!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

The first picture was a few years ago, My horse was the last unicorn. 
Everything was hand sewn.. Even the unicorn horn

The second costume was this year at Fair. My horse's name is Sadie, so she was a Sade-A-Sourous.  It was hilarious, she's a speed horse and hops around and does everything you can think of, and it was just funny with her tail going everywhere.
Everything was hand sewn. The tail is made out of a empty loudry basket
Even my costume was hand made


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

OMG I want that dinosaur costume LOL!!


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Not much effort went into this one, but I was the "Christmas Reaper" at my pony club's christmas rally last year... had the grim reaper costume already and thought why not add a candy cane hahaha  
I was also the only one of my age to actually participate in the fancy dress... I was up against 10 year olds hahaha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

guys...i want to dress my horse up...


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, so do I! I wish our Pony Club or Gymkhanas had costume contests.. Or even bareback riding! They don't. It's sad.


----------



## baby giraffe (Jan 17, 2010)

I really hope you remember this Rodeo Pro My Prince has Come!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got a cheap Halloween costume for baby Zane and took some pictures today. I joke about taking him trick-or-treating. :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

My horse is named Mighty Mouse so we are gonna dress up as him! I'm gonna attempt to sew a yellow stretch hood for his face/neck/shoulders then a red quarter sheet for his butt and mouse ears and ill be dressed as mighty mouse as well. haha, 

but if you have a small horse/ you should have your horse be a piñata and you wear a sombrero and colorful poncho. Or the horse be santa, you be an elf. Hope you find something fun!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I just got a cheap Halloween costume for baby Zane and took some pictures today. I joke about taking him trick-or-treating. :lol:


AWWWW!!! he's super cute!! I love the photo of him looking at his outfit!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Pinata is a great idea!
My horse is a small horse..almost pony but not...she is a porse!

How would you make them look like one though?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Pinata is a great idea!
> My horse is a small horse..almost pony but not...she is a porse!
> 
> How would you make them look like one though?


i was thinking of how i could for my horse...the ideas i got were braiding the mane into button braids and tie lots of short and colorful streamers to each of them same with the tail and saddle etc. then you could get a white stretch body cover...Weaver Equiskin Lycra Body Sheet Large Blue Sleazy and cut hole for the braids to show through and then paint the white cover all different colors. in my head it seems like a good idea but not sure how it would turn out!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my horse's mane is a mohawk right now =D

What about streamers and then you can get the white body cover and sew on some colorful strips of fabric? and then paint the hooves black...and about wearing the hat and poncho...do you think some ppl will take that as racists? we have a lot of ppl that are mexican here and I don't want them to get the wrong idea...


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Gidget said:


> my horse's mane is a mohawk right now =D
> 
> What about streamers and then you can get the white body cover and sew on some colorful strips of fabric? and then paint the hooves black...and about wearing the hat and poncho...do you think some ppl will take that as racists? we have a lot of ppl that are mexican here and I don't want them to get the wrong idea...


yeah, i mean its just as racist had the mexican costumes they sell in the stores, im not what so ever racist so its hard for me to say, kinda tricky


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yea, well.....I could put a party hat on and have like a stick with me...oooo..you know what ...gluing candy to the cover in a spot would be cool


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

The pinata would be really cute! It wouldn't be racist at all IMO


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I just found this realy cute costume and it was bedtime theme. The person had pjs on and the horse had on socks and had cotton balls on the headstall to look like clouds!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I did one once and dressed like a fireman and put white spots on my black pony and put a red halter on...I don't have a pic...we won tho...it was fun!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

2 Years ago Liberty got dressed up as the devil and I was like a dark angel or something, it was fun!


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Rodeo Pro said:


> I have a horse show coming up and one of the classes is a costume contest! The problem is that I don't know what to do for the costume. :think: I want it to be creative that no one else will do and that will stand out! I would appreciate any suggestions!!! THANKS!!


I was trying to decide this to for my mare, here us a few ideas! 
horse be a reindeer, and you be santa/ms.clause? 

ghost with a ghost horse, maybe put a white saddle/fly sheet etc. onto your horse, and you dress as a ghost

Make your horse a different animal, like a zebra, or lion, or tiger or something

you and your horse could be an angel pair or something!

this was on another thread actually but you can go as a bride/groom and your horse go as your spouse! 

 hope i helped


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

We've done 2 costume classes this year. First she was a hula girl. I made a grass skirt out of tan material (just draped it over her rump and cut it into strips), a lei from a strand of plastic flowers, a puca bead necklace around her throat, a flower behind her ear, a butterfly tattoo on her ankle (sticker like for a kids notebook), a coconut shell bra (made from 2 plastic bowls painted brown then sprayed with adhesive and sprinkled with finely cut up hay; Looked just like a coconut, then used wide ribbon for straps) THEN!!!! I put pink flip-flops on all four feet (size 12 men's, was going to stick them on her shoes with adhesive but when I put her toe down in the straps just stretched up over her heel, and stayed there!!). The judge cracked up when we came in the ring. She said how did you get her to walk in those flip-flops. I said I just put em on her and took up the lead rope. We won 1st place. 
The 2nd one I made her a pair of wings and since she's black I wrapped bands of yellow vet wrap around her with antenna stuck to the poll of her halter and braided her tail with a wire in it then wrapped it with black vet wrap and turned it up on the end. Then I wore a green sweat suit w/hood and made a BIG pink flower to wear around my face. We were cute. Won second. Sorry no pictures. I'll work on it.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gidget said:


> my horse's mane is a mohawk right now =D
> 
> What about streamers and then you can get the white body cover and sew on some colorful strips of fabric? and then paint the hooves black...and about wearing the hat and poncho...do you think some ppl will take that as racists? we have a lot of ppl that are mexican here and I don't want them to get the wrong idea...



You could go as a kid at a party then?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I do want to do the pinata.I was deciding on that or a witch..we could both be witches and be "double trouble"..haha. With the pinata..I'm not sure how to go about making it...do I get fabric or paper streamers? and glue or sew it on a sheet? I could put ribbons and glitter through her mane and tail and get like a pillow case and cut ear,nose,and eye holes and then the rest will be the fabric or paper..what do you think?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

piaffe said:


> i did one once and dressed like a fireman and put white spots on my black pony and put a red halter on...i don't have a pic...we won tho...it was fun!


 
thats so cute!


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Gidget said:


> my horse's mane is a mohawk right now =D
> 
> What about streamers and then you can get the white body cover and sew on some colorful strips of fabric? and then paint the hooves black...and about wearing the hat and poncho...do you think some ppl will take that as racists? we have a lot of ppl that are mexican here and I don't want them to get the wrong idea...


 
If you carried a foam bat and a blindfold on your head but not covering your eyes, maybe a birthday hat on your head too everyone would know it is a piniata. Oh, and you could make a paper mache hook and stick it to the center of the sheet on his back where the rope would tie on.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

i painted my pony in organic green facepaint and dressed us both as alliens, also my pink elephant (pic)
have gone as a zebra and poacher
pegusis and hercules...many more...i am not on my laptop so only have the elephant pic.....
all handmade


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i want to be a pink elephant!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

did you place?


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

yes, it was dressage and fancy dress,.....1st for dressage and 1st for fancy dress with the elephant, all th eothers were jumping and the same results


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Luuuucky! Congrats! That must have felt amazing.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

it was !!! it took so much hard work and to have that recognition was brill, and the horse (george-in the pink) was such a star.....he acted like there was nothing on him  
saying that all of mine are pretty bomb proof, bells, lights, umbrellas, unicorn horns....they dont flinch at all


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hahaha I would love to do something like that with Hunter (my Hony) but I don't think he would tolerate very much. I LOVE the pink elephant.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL I love all of the costumes!!!!!


----------



## JaspersRose (Oct 6, 2010)

Haha wow I LOVE all these costumes! My horsemanship/drill team is doing Halloween costume contest for our horses xD I'm still tying to decide what color to paint my bay and white horse, Jasper xD


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im doing Batman and Robin Since my name is Robin. My horse Blaze has already decided he wants to kill me for wanting to put him in a Batman costume :lol:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am doing a medieval horse pictures to come after 23rd


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now I wish 1) There was a costume contest around here and 2) that I had a grey horse.

My nerdish tendencies would cause me to dress up as Ash Ketchum and dye the horse's mane and tail red/orange, give it a horn and it would a Rapidash. 
(Even if you don't like Pokemon, admit it, it'd be cool.)


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to post pictures next week. I'm such a huge nerd i decided to be a Ringwraith from lord of the ring even though my horse isn't black, but he is big. My friend is going to be a pirate.


----------



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

Well this is the first time i ever dressed a horse up in a costume but my daughter talked me into it! We just did it for fun to see what the pony would do. She was not sure of the wig at first but did ok. We were going for a gypsy look and the other horse is obviously a pirate! It was fun...makes me want to ride them through town on halloween and trick or treat off of them!! Hee-Hee!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry to but in, but what would be a good idea for a very skittish horse, and headshy too ? =/


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

palominolover said:


> sorry to but in, but what would be a good idea for a very skittish horse, and headshy too ? =/


Headless horseman, or woman, =] Horse has no need to dress up


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks =) i'll try that.


----------



## JaspersRose (Oct 6, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Im doing Batman and Robin Since my name is Robin. My horse Blaze has already decided he wants to kill me for wanting to put him in a Batman costume :lol:


haha I know! I can't wait to see him in his batman costume! Josie's Devil idea was pretty cool too though!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

A few years back we had a dressage show at hallowe'en and we had to dress up to enter. I rode a school horse since phoenix was out of action.









It was so cold and windy. the feathers on the horse kept slipping and i didn't know how he'd react to a lot of stuff around him so i went easy on his costume.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

This is what my costume looked like.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What great costumes you guys have! I LOOOOVE the Pinata idea, I think I will do that sometime! 

I need help/ideas making mine, but I will make a thread for that. But it's for a mini/pony show on Halloween. One of my driving minis will be hitched to his cart, which will be a boat, I will be the fisherman, and my horse? A sea horse, of course!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK so this was me and Hunter. By the time the costume part came around he was like a kid on Candy. It was a big day for his young brain so I had to lead him in the costume part and didn't get to use all of it.


----------



## sarasojaded (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, I love the elephant costume. Too cute!


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

everybody's costumes are so awesome. Me and my horse Riesen did "thing 1 and thing 2" it was so cool he wore a red blanket with thing 1 painted on it and blue fake hair things in his mane and tail. and i wore a red shirt and jods' with thing 2 painted on my shirt then i had a fuzzy blue helmet cover that i knit.
sorry no pics.


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

here's one of mine


----------

